

Windows 7 Screenshots - twampss
http://windows7news.com/windows-7-screenshots/

======
cschneid
I like the calculator. Beyond simple addition, that's the second most common
thing I have to calculate (finance related), and going back to excel and
trying to remember the formula names is a pain. As long as it's a mode you can
turn on and off (like the scientific mode), that's a great idea.

